# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  DHT Cream For Reversing Gyno

## Razor

Here are some abstracts:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2775814

Special Thanks to Datbetrue for finding this stuff for me and passing it along

Gynecomastia : effect of prolonged treatment with dihydrotestosterone by the percutaneous route, Presse Med. 1983 Jan 8;12(1):21-5
[Article in French]


Gynaecomastia is a frequent disorder, sometimes painful or psychologically disturbing. Percutaneous dihydrotestosterone (DHT) was used to treat 30 patients with idiopathic gynaecomastia (IG) and 17 patients in whom the condition was associated with hypogonadism. All patients complaining of pain were relieved. Breast enlargement regressed or was substantially reduced in 22 of the IG patients and in all cases with hypogonadism, except those with gonadal dysgenesis. Plasma levels of testosterone and 17 beta-estradiol were significantly lowered in patients with IG as compared with controls. *There was a significant increase in plasma DHT levels and in plasma androgen/estradiol ratio in all cases. The beneficial effects of the drug were manifest within 1 to 2 months in responsive patients. These effects may be due to a local and/or systemic activity. It is suggested that this medium-term treatment without side-effects should be tried in all cases of hypogonadism with gynaecomastia and in IG before considering more drastic therapeutic measures.*

Successful percutaneous dihydrotestosterone treatment of gynecomastia occurring during highly active antiretroviral therapy: four cases and a review of the literature, Clin Infect Dis. 2001 Sep 15;33(6):891-3. Epub 2001 Aug 10


*Fourteen cases of gynecomastia occurring during highly active antiretroviral therapy (HAART) have been reported in the literature. To date, no specific therapeutic approach has been proposed, and gynecomastia has usually persisted. We report 4 new cases of HAART-induced gynecomastia that were successfully treated with percutaneous dihydrotestosterone gel.
*
Studies on the treatment of idiopathic gynaecomastia with percutaneous dihydrotestosterone, Clin Endocrinol (Oxf). 1983 Oct;19(4):513-20

We have studied clinical and endocrine parameters in a group (group A) of forth men referred to us because of persistent idiopathic gynaecomastia (of more than 18 months duration), before and during the administration of percutaneous dihydrotestosterone (DHT). The endocrine parameters (testosterone (T), 17 beta-oestradiol (E2), DHT, gonadotrophins (FSH and LH) and prolactin (PRL), were compared to those of control groups of 12 healthy men on DHT therapy (group B) and 10 on placebo (group C). Local administration of DHT was followed by the complete disappearance of gynaecomastia in 10 patients, partial regression in 19 and no change in 11 patients after 4 to 20 weeks of percutaneous DHT (125 mg twice daily). Before treatment the T + DHT/E2 ratio was significantly (P less than 0.001) lower in group A 244 +/- 21 (SEM) than in groups B and C (361 +/- 21) while T, DHT and E2 concentrations were all within the normal range. During DHT treatment plasma hormone levels were measured in 26 patients from group A: DHT levels increases significantly (day 0: 1.63 +/- 0.14 nmol/l; day 15: 12.8 +/- 1.6 nmol/l, P less than 0.001) while T and E2 levels fell significantly (T: day 0: 22.6 +/- 1.2 nmol/l; day 15: 11.0 +/- 1.5 nmol/l, P less than 0.001; E2: day 0: 110.5 +/- 7.12 pmol/l; day 15: 86.79 +/- 9.4 pmol/l, P less than 0.01). The T/E2 ratio decreased from 231 +/- 20 to 164 +/- 27 (P less than 0.05) while the T + DHT/E2 ratio increased significantly (P less than 0.02) to a normal mean value (day 15: 354 +/- 57).(ABSTRACT TRUNCATED AT 250 WORDS)

----------


## ineedauser

Anyone use this for eliminating slight case of puberty gyno?

I realize the date btw. Just thought it'd be better to reply to this than start a new thread.

----------


## petapopin1

bump

----------

